# Installing busybox without adb



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

For my powerboost script I am attempting for it to delete out any previous versions of busybox to allow it to install v1.17.1 to allow cron, wget, etc. However, I am running into some difficulty with having it install busybox. I can cat busybox to /system/xbin and/or /data/local but cant get any farther then that since i cant chmod. Any insight is appreciated.

EDIT: This is all being done via a script using script manager(live script). not a zip, or an sh script


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

My idea for you is to start writing root apps for the x community 
This way you can avoid these situations and we can have updates as soon as they are released!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope to one day be able to write apps. Little out of my league atm. I emailed JRummy so we shall see what comes of that


----------

